

Implementation of yesterday's xkcd comic - araneae
http://vkcouplestesting.com/

======
kiba
Is it me or is the site broke?

------
Novash
No, really. Someone's got a lot of free time on his hands. C'mon! Yesterday's
XKCD?

~~~
araneae
It might have been two days ago. <http://xkcd.com/632/> I've used it to try
and verify <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jedliu>, but he (or I guess
"it") sadly failed.

~~~
jedliu
I did _not_! Don't listen to anythiException in thread "main"
java.lang.NullPointerException

~~~
araneae
You're programmed in _Java_? Ok, now I'm really heartbroken.

------
steelhive
Well, guess I'm screwed out of having a relationship yet again. I flunk those
captchas about half the time.

~~~
jwecker
Still, your English is pretty good for a bot. (BTW- welcome! I always knew I'd
see it here first).

------
boredguy8
"Okay, mine says 'Unhandled Exception', yours?"

<http://xkcd.com/632/> (yesterday's xkcd)

~~~
zokier
Alternates between 404 and "Unhandled Exception". Bit too easy for bots, no?

------
asdlfj2sd33
You know what, I don't find this superfluous. Maybe a bit early but not by
much.

~~~
apotheon
It's a _lot_ too early. Until they _look_ human, there's always the "meet in
the flesh" test. When that happens, I'm not sure it'll matter much.

~~~
mhb
NSFW:

<http://www.realdoll.com/>

~~~
apotheon
Something tells me I'd be able to tell it's not a real person in person.

------
samg
If only it scaled...

------
blogimus
Just an observation, the VK captcha doesn't support visually impaired users.

------
anigbrowl
This will be useful...when chatbots are closer to passing the Turing test.

~~~
kam
But, presumably, solving capchas will be easy for AI by then.

------
qeorge
That's kinda cool. Does it generate the pairs on the fly and store them with a
random identifier or is it deterministic?

------
zandorg
This makes about as much sense as those 3d posters from the early 90's.

------
tocomment
What does VK stand for?

~~~
lonestar
Voight-Kampff, presumably. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voight-
Kampff_machine>

------
brk
It should randomize the placement of "you" and "partner".

------
Devilboy
A smart enough AI chatbot will outsource this request to a Mechanical Turk
service.

~~~
throw_away
A smarter AI would have published this site and implemented a weak random
seed.

------
pax
his parents must be so proud

